
What Programming Languages Should You Know? - nickb
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=704316&seqNum=1
======
michael_dorfman
The list provided by the article (C, Smalltalk, Lisp, Erlang, Haskell, Prolog)
is not a bad one, if your goal is to understand different paradigms of
programming.

Of course, if your goal is to hack out a quick web app, the list might look
slightly different....

